# Used 328 Touring vs. New Golf/Jetta TDI vs. ?



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Would appreciate some input... I'm looking for a car and have narrowed it down to a few choices.

Some parameters-- I'm commuting 45 miles (roundtrip) each day, so I've been intrigued by the TDIs due to their good gas mileage (and still having better road-feel than Honda/Toyota hybrids); we have an 8-month old baby, so I like the idea of a wagon (flexibility to throw more junk in the trunk when needed... though the wife has an SUV, so it's not an absolute necessity).
I'm budgeting ~ $26K, though lower is always nice.

Ideally, I'd like to get a manual transmission car so I'm looking at used 328xi Tourings (not many out there with a stick... the one I'm looking at has AWD, which I don't need but would take it over a RWD automatic) and new Golf/Jetta TDI (I'll be test driving the Jetta this evening [Golfs are hard to find right now]).

I'm not going to track the car... just want something entertaining to drive with decent gas mileage and good for the family. Reliability would be nice too (now with a baby, I have less time than I imagined).

Other cars that I've considered but haven't driven-- Honda Insight, Toyota Prius, used Subaru 2.5XT.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I would go with the TDI personally
I am not a fan of newer BMW's though...too much crap not enough performance...the new VW diesels are quick and pretty damn efficient! I would say they are a better buy


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

I am very happy with my 08 Jetta. I am currently considering trading in for a new Jetta TDI. BTW, the trunks on Jettas are massive. You will be surprised.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

I spent a lot of time in the UK in a Golf TDI Estate (this is the car which VW sells in the US as the Jetta Sportwagon) and I think it is a tremendous family car. The US Jetta gets a significant interior upgrade compared to the UK/EU spec Golf. The car I drive had DSG, which works well with the TDI powerplant. The TDI engine is a gem, fuel economy is fabulous and as Rmart says there is plenty of passenger room and luggage room - the trunk is indeed massive. Overall, it's a tremendous car.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

For a long drive like that, TDI. You'll blow a gallon of gas each way. Good deal.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

This a BMW site, what kind of answer did you expect?


Personally, I'd get a Golf TDI, although the Jetta wagon's extra space is tempting as you could replace the SUV on the longer trips.


Or better yet, an e46 wagon.  Still waiting for '89 e30 wagon to become 25 years old and easier to import.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> This a BMW site, what kind of answer did you expect?


Actually, expected some level-headed responses rather than the "buy a BMW"... my experiences (and why I posted here) is b/c this seems like a more mature/rational group of members that can provide objective advice (more so than other forums I've checked out). The handful of responses so far have proven this out.

Quick update-- didn't get to test drive anything last night (too busy at the office), but the two local dealerships had all of their Jetta TDI wagons listed around $30K... which seems a bit steep to me. Still, I will get a test drive in the next few days and see what kind of room they have.

I may take a GTI out for a spin as well... have heard people getting >30mpg on the highway.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd get a GTI or TDI, both will get a lot better MPG and be more fun to drive than a 328xi wagon, in the GTI's case at least.

I get 30 highway in my 330i though.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd get the Golf TDI. I've test driven it and it fits exactly what you're asking for. They're hard to find but if you can get your hands on one, they do everything pretty well. I achieved 38,7 US mpg on my test drive which was about 70% highway with a "green" engine with only 42 miles on the clock.

I personally wouldn't buy a Jetta (which is actually Golf, just rebadged for the US market) because I don't believe the Mexicans can build a reliable car. The Golf might have slightly less "bang for the buck" but it's built by Germans.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I'd get the Golf TDI. I've test driven it and it fits exactly what you're asking for. They're hard to find but if you can get your hands on one, they do everything pretty well. I achieved 38,7 US mpg on my test drive which was about 70% highway with a "green" engine with only 42 miles on the clock.
> 
> I personally wouldn't buy a Jetta (which is actually Golf, just rebadged for the US market) because I don't believe the Mexicans can build a reliable car. The Golf might have slightly less "bang for the buck" but it's built by Germans.


Good info... I thought from your test drive (correct me if I'm wrong), you mentioned something about it "not feeling right". Could you elaborate? Was it the FWD? Hopefully, I'll get my own test drive in soon.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> For a long drive like that, TDI. You'll blow a gallon of gas each way. Good deal.


Well, hopefully only a gallon a day (46 mile roundtrip... mostly highway; hoping for 40+ mpg).


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

sunilsf said:


> Good info... I thought from your test drive (correct me if I'm wrong), you mentioned something about it "not feeling right". Could you elaborate? Was it the FWD? Hopefully, I'll get my own test drive in soon.


It does everything very well. Acceleration was fine, plenty of gusto in top gear for the 50-80mph sprint and very quiet and stable at those speeds. Never felt coarse but I didn't rev it up past 3500rpm (why?). Interior is well-built, I'm not a fan of touchscreens but it seems manageable.

The only possible dynamic flaw I had was with the handling which is fine and definitely secure. There was meaningful heft and feel to the steering and brakes and the suspension is well sorted out, especially for long cruises. It just isn't as tossable as I expected it to be (although driving the 325i might have biased my expectations)....lacks a bit of "fizz and pop" when pushed hard compared to say, X3. It's one of those cars that you'd feel out of character throwing around mountain roads. It can hold its own and it drives just fine but you just get the feeling "It wasn't designed to do this all day". But for your intents and purposes (and 90% of everyone else's), it's a fine tool for the job. And it certainly doesn't lack soul, which is the most important part of a car.

Perhaps that's why VW has the Golf GTD in Germany, for that extra ounce of hot sauce.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Chris90 said:


> I'd get a GTI or TDI, both will get a lot better MPG and be more fun to drive than a 328xi wagon, in the GTI's case at least.
> 
> I get 30 highway in my 330i though.


Interesting as my 330i only got 26 on the hwy and 24 on average. It was a 5 speed, though.

Wondering if I should add ZHPs to the list... I'm seeing a few out there-- I would lose the wagon/hatch versatility, though.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm not really fond of either, but I'd take the Jetta TDI. The 328xi Touring is not a great handling car with the higher suspension, extra weight, and extra drivetrain loss, even if the steering feel is a bit better than the Jetta.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

sunilsf said:


> Interesting as my 330i only got 26 on the hwy and 24 on average. It was a 5 speed, though.
> 
> Wondering if I should add ZHPs to the list... I'm seeing a few out there-- I would lose the wagon/hatch versatility, though.


My 2003 330i ZHP would get an easy 30+ MPG on freeway drives. Around town I'd hit 23.

Heck even my 335i would get 22 average with lots of WOT (much better than my current Mazda3 which is lucky to get 21 MPGs).


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

sunilsf said:


> Interesting as my 330i only got 26 on the hwy and 24 on average. It was a 5 speed, though.
> 
> Wondering if I should add ZHPs to the list... I'm seeing a few out there-- I would lose the wagon/hatch versatility, though.


30 mpg is really best case - flat highway in 6th gear. I think the 6th gear does help cause it's a really tall gear. I get about 22-24 average.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

Nough said.

I love the TDI wagon as a daily driver. Sexy, sporty, functional, manual tranny, good mileage, high quality interior, etc etc etc.

Its literally the perfect car. 

I want mine in white with bigass 18" silver wheels and black GTI plaid seats swapped in.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I'd get the Golf TDI. I've test driven it and it fits exactly what you're asking for. They're hard to find but if you can get your hands on one, they do everything pretty well. I achieved 38,7 US mpg on my test drive which was about 70% highway with a "green" engine with only 42 miles on the clock.
> 
> I personally wouldn't buy a Jetta (which is actually Golf, just rebadged for the US market) because I don't believe the Mexicans can build a reliable car. The Golf might have slightly less "bang for the buck" but it's built by Germans.


My "Mexican built" Jetta has been completely reliable.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Also consider how long you intend on keeping the car? When all is said and done, you have to consider which one will put a smile on your face every time you turn on the key! I would get the 328 if you gonna keep it 3+ years - we have an 05 Jetta and that thing is beginning to wear on me.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Test drove a Jetta Sportwagen 6MT last night... I know it's been said before, but I was caught off-guard by how nice the interior was-- materials were of much higher quality than what I had in my E46, even the pleather was nice!

The engine was incredibly strong-- despite the reviews, I had expected to experience very noticeable diesel characteristics (noisy, rumble). The engine was incredibly smooth and pulled nicely all the way to the (low) 5000 rpm redline. The car felt very solid and planted, in line with most European makes. On the highway, the car pulled great and the engine was very relaxed-- didn't even realize I was in 4th gear at 80mph... dropping it down to 6th, the RPMs fell to <2K and the car still felt strong (though passing required at least 1 downshift).

I am, at best an 8/10ths kind of driver... that being said, the downside was that the car did not feel that comfortable on the turns. It was comfortable, but I had to slow down more than I would have thought for some freeway on/off-ramps. The suspension was well-damped for road irregularities, but it just wasn't buttoned-down for the turns. I drove the car with the standard 16" wheels, though they had two other cars with upgraded (17" and 18") wheelsets. I suspect some 17" wheels, performance tires, sway bar, etc could tighten things up without disrupting the overall ride quality of the car.

Oh, I'm not much into this but it was hard not be impressed by the massive sunroof on this car... the thing ran almost the entire length of the car. This could lead to a very hot car too, hard to say.

Also noticeable was the weird clutch engagement and/or lack of power below 1500 RPMs -- I stalled the car twice. I won't consider the DSG as I have my doubts about the longevity of this transmission.

I also took a GTI out for drive (6M/T)... really impressed with this car. Over the same course, the car handled the turns so much better and the engine was a gem-- it felt always on-boost and never lacking. Very free-revving, and I didn't have any problems with the clutch or stalling.

They did not have a Golf TDI in stock.

In general, I like small cars but now with a baby and seeing how much stuff we haul around I think the Golf/GTI might be too small.

The wife opened up the idea of buying a new BMW wagon (--> 6spd, RWD, sport pkg), but this would have to be a special order and cost $35K (via ED). I doubt I'll go this route (I can think of a lot of other things to do with $10K at this stage), but I did stop by the local BMW dealership-- they had no manual transmission 328's in sedan or wagon format (I didn't expect them to have a wagon with stick, but at least one sedan with stick should have been on the lot).

So, I think I'm leaning towards a Jetta wagen... just have to get comfortable with the Mexican build and do a little more research on reliability of VWs.


----------

